# IPOD:Lecture et Ecriture Impossible....



## BustaBang (15 Juillet 2008)

Bon voila le message qui s'affiche dans windows lorsque j'essaye de synchroniser mon ipod avec itunes, au bout de quelque giga copiés,itunes et windows plante,et j'ai donc une bulle qui s'affiche dans la barre des taches "Lecture,écriture impossible avec le ipod vers le dossier x du ipod....


J'ai tout essayé , réinstallation d'itunes , restauration du ipod, méga réset...aucune idée

C'est un ipod classic , et j'ai environ 70 go de musique a copié.


donc voila je croise les doigt pour trouvé un as pour m'aguiller...

merci


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Moi déjà je te propose de ne pas synchroniser mais de glisser tes morceaux par album ou par artistes au fur et à mesure!!!!!!

Bonne journée!!!


Fandipod


----------



## BustaBang (16 Juillet 2008)

comment ça????
je fais passer le ipod en disque dur puis je fais un copier coller des chansons comme si c'était un lecteur mp3?
dans quel dossier je copie????

merci !


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Non pas du tout tu es sur itunes et tu branches ton ipod sur ton pc ou mac et ensuite tu glisses tes morceaux par artistes et tu glisse dans ton ipod et pas dans l'onglet musique!!!


Bonne journée 



Fandipod


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2008)

Il faut au préalable avoir sélectionné la synchro manuelle et non plus automatique dans les préférences du iPod au niveau du tableau de contrôle itunes.


----------



## BustaBang (16 Juillet 2008)

j'ai essayé votre technique ,ça marche....mais au bout de 2 ou 3 go de musique copié , c'est le drame itunes plante, blocage du pc ,ect....


ça vient de quoi?
personne n'a connu ce pb???????


----------



## BustaBang (16 Juillet 2008)

en faite itunes bloque une fois que tout les morceaux sont mis a jours!!
ensuite impossible de faire quoi que ce soit a moins de débrancher le ipod à l'arache.....


et dans le message d'erreur windows j'ai l'impression que c'est toujours le dossier K:Ipod ...."F14" qui est mis en cause!
voila voila


----------



## BustaBang (17 Juillet 2008)

personne peut m'aider?


----------

